

DIGITS: Deep Learning GPU Training System - aseidl
https://github.com/NVIDIA/DIGITS

======
aseidl
Announcement: [http://devblogs.nvidia.com/parallelforall/digits-deep-
learni...](http://devblogs.nvidia.com/parallelforall/digits-deep-learning-gpu-
training-system/)

